

Mercurial's initial commit - jordigh
http://selenic.com/hg/rev/0

======
jordigh
The interesting bits about the revlog data store start here:

[http://selenic.com/hg/rev/0#l8.1](http://selenic.com/hg/rev/0#l8.1)

